# Need a wool picker



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't want to spend a fortune on a wool picker, My DH is supposed to build me one, However, I may be too old to use it by the time he gets out of the research stage. 
Does anyone have one for sale, or know of one?? I have been doing it by hand and that's getting old.
Darlene


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

What sort of wool are you processing?

What methods are you currently using?

A picker has its place to be sure, but not all wool benefits from being processed that way.

If you can use combs, that might be a better option. Combs do a great job on most fleeces and excel on longer stapled fibers.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, I have some icelandic that is extremly knotted from the wash. I have been using combs , but my poor hands don't seem to have the strength they used to have. There ain't nothing pretty about getting old .
I have read up on the pickers and they look dangerous as well as destructive to the fleece. Not sure what direction to go. 
As always thanks for the advice, I will continue on with my combs and just do smaller amounts a day.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I suspect your Icelandic is felted, not just knotted...it felts if you look at it funny. 

Combs are, IMHO the best processing for Icelandic .... I've had it get badly damaged when run through the picker ... Depends on the fleece. I like pickers for Down breed fleeces, as they are shorter stapled and not as easy to comb, and tend to be very tightly kinked up with all that crimp, so a picker does a nice job.

I suggest you salvage what you can from the fleece you have, using your hands to open it up. If its slightly felted, which it can be just on the sheep (I have 3 fleeces out on my fence right now that are sheepskin rugs without skin ... Felted right on their backs into one solid piece), then hands are the best tool... Anything else is just going to tear it up.

Whatever comes out easily by hand can be put in a pile, then comb that. 

That's what I'd do, anyway.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Frazz,
I think you are right, I have never had a fleece felt on me, but this is a crazy mess. I have done just what you said and salvaged the pieces that I could get loose. The rest it will get tossed. I have washed icelandic before, I don't know what I did differently oh well. I have learned another lesson. 
Thanks again for hte info I am keeping a log on all of these things I learn just so I can refresh my memory from time to time.
Darlene


----------

